# Tursuhj Malauv: Part One: Friends in the Darkness



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Hey.. This is just some Original Fiction I wrote a few weeks back that I wanted to bring back to life and write some more on.

The blade slipped effortlessly through the noble's ribcage. Tursuhj pulled the combat dagger out silently and made for the exit.

His employers were paying very highly for this assassination, and now that the easy part was over, now came the hard part. Getting out alive.
Someone at the party would notice him, he was sure, for he had been clumsy on this one. He had let the corpse fall too quickly, and he had rushed out too fast to not be noticed.
Shouts came from behind him, and Tursuhj hurried up his already fast pace. An unaimed las pistol shot flew out of the crowd in his direction, slicing through an air vent above. Tursuhj Malauv rolled under a swinging fist, and brought his knee up into a man's groin.

A big man stepped up in front of him, and was put down quickly with a sharp blow from the butt of Malauv's pistol.

+Is the job done, Malauv?+

"No time to talk, Jenesini!"

+You had better get here before the payer gets impatient and leave.+

"Too many people.. I'm going to have to find a back door and take the long way around."

Tursuhj smashed his fist into another man's face, and tripped another one with his leg.
+There's a window to your right. If you smash through it, there is a ledge about ten feet down.+

"Thanks, Jene."

Tursuhj Malauv turned right, and brought his spiked boot up, and crushed the window with a powerful blow. He landed hard on the ledge, and rolled too far, toppling off of it.
He scrabbled for a handhold, clinging to the wall desperately. A ledge not 5 feet down seemed just too convenient, and Tursuhj leapt for it. He landed on his feet, and shook out the jarring impact.
There was atleast 20 meters till the wall met the ground.

+Right below that ledge is another window.. If you can get under the ledge, you can use the window as a handhold and slide the rest of the way down the wall.+
"I know how to do this, Jene, I've done it a hundred times before."

+Just trying to help, Turs.+
Malauv looked to the floor, seeing about twenty or so civilians outside. He slowly and carefully slid down the ledge till only his hands remained on it. He could see the window just below, and began swinging for it.
He steeled himself for impact, but started as there was none. Two powerful hands locked his legs in a steel-like grip and flung him inside the window.
Tursuhj Malauv smacked into the wall and fell to the floor, bleeding from dozens of cuts on his face and hands.
His captor stood above him, and Malauv's eyes opened in horror as he saw the Inquisitor in front of him holding out his rosette.
The Inquisitor hoisted him off his feet and slammed him into the wall, binding him in chains.

"What is your name?" asked the Inquisitor.
"I am Jase Yurung," said Tursuhj using his psyker abilities to push the fact in to the Inquisitors mind.

The Inquisitor seemed unaffected, and asked "Now, what is your REAL name, son."

"Tursuhj Malauv, sir. Might I ask what your name is?"

"I am Getir Pujiscious."

"Where are you taking me, Inquisitor?"

"Who said I was an Inquisitor?"

Tursuhj's eyes narrowed. "What are you, then?"

"I am a friend, for now. Don't do anything stupid."
Getir hauled him off, and opened a door that led to the main room. He wrenched Tursuhj along, pushing past yelling nobles and lords.
The next thing he knew, he was being pushed outside, and into the darkness.


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

*Tursuhj Malauv: Part Two: The Employer*

This is the second part of the Tursuhj Malauv series. Enjoy :]

The wet grass felt cool against Tursuhj's many cuts and scratches, the imposter Inquisitor throwing him onto the grass to make a show in front of the crowds.

"Bastard! I should execute you now for your crimes!" Getir shouted as he backhanded Malauv with his studded leather gloves. Tursuhj recoiled, the studs cutting gashes along the left side of his face. He screamed in pain, as Getir hauled him over his shoulder, and trudged off into the fields.

"I'm sorry, but it was necessary," said Pujiscious, letting him onto his own feet after they were a distance from the mansion.

"Thank you for "saving me", but I really did have it under control," snorted Tursuhj as he stumbled along after Getir.

"You'll see in due time.. There are things I cannot tell you until later, if you make it that far."

Tursuhj's eyes squinted untrustingly, his left index finger tapping a nervous beat on the side of his thigh.

"You gonna tell me who you are, and why you took me from the mansion?" asked Malauv, anxious to get out of this predicament.

"I was hired by a very high paying man to take you from there and bring you to him."

"What? Who would want to see me except my employers?"

"You will see in due time, damnit!" spat Getir and he picked up his pace. Malauv struggled to get along, limping and tripping through the muddy field.

Tursuhj hit the ground hard, shouting in alarm as a large transport flew from the treeline suddenly. It landed in the ground, sending mud cascading into the air, covering Malauv in wet, sticky soil.

He spat out the mud, trying to get a better view at the transport. Pujiscious approached the transport cautiously and slowly. A large ramp flopped from the transport and hit the ground with a splash. Several huge figures ran out of the transport in a perfect defense formation.

One of the men from the transport walked forwards, a large walking stick supporting his weight.

"Greetings, Getir," called out the man, his booming voice easily heard over the raging wind.

"Ahh.. Otun, good to see you again, my friend."

"I see you have delivered the package," said Otun.

"Yes, don't I always, though?"

Otun smiled, "If you would so kindly escort the package onto the gunship, we might be on our way?"

"Ah.. Yes yes, of course Otun. But first, my payment?"

"Greedy bastard.." said Otun as he threw Getir a large brown suitcase. Pujiscious checked and double checked the contents, then he nodded and pushed Malauv onto the ship.

Getir sat next to Tursuhj, and whispered into his ear, "Look.. We might not make it off this gunship, but I'm going to try and make it happen. These men are trying to get inside your head to get closer to your little "group" of assassins so they might execute them all. They plan to kill me too, but I'm not going to go down without a fight. Are you with me?"

"Yeah.. I'm with you. But what do you have in mind? There's atleast five heavily armed and armored men aboard this ship, not including Otun. And can you even fly this ship?"

"Of course I can fly the ship, fool! It's the troopers I'm thinking about," Getir paused for a few moments, devising a scheme in his mind.

"Follow my lead."

"Hey you! Yeah.. You with the gun! Why is your face so damned ugly?" shouted Getir across the ship. All of the armed men looked up, staring at Pujiscious. One of them stood to his feet unsteadily, and stumbled towards him.

"I'm gonna beat your skull in, you little rat!" Getir grinned mischievously, and barely dodged a fist swung at his head. Pujiscious kicked out the man's legs, and ripped the gun from his holster.

Bullets pinged across the gunship, and in seconds, three of the armed men were down. One of the remaining men was reaching for his gun, the other staring dumbly. Getir leapt across the gap between him and the men, and smashed the butt of his rifle into one of the mens' jaws. With a sickening crunch, the man dropped to the floor.

This left Otun and the remaining trooper, who was put out of it quickly as Getir shot him in the sternum.

Otun smashed his walking stick into Getir, sending him flying across the room, into the wall. Pujiscious blew off one of Otun's legs at the knee. Otun, using his remaining strength, slid across the floor and grasped a las pistol, which he shot Getir in the hand with.

Pujiscious cried out in pain, and smashed his gun into Otun's temple. Then he fell to the floor and ripped off part of his shirt to stem the flow of blood.

"You ok, Getir?"

"Yeah, but damn, why didn't you help?!" shouted Pujiscious across the ship.

"Sorry man, but I like staying in one piece. Now let's fly this damned ship out of here."

"Yeah.. A slight problem with that.. If you hadn't noticed, three fingers just got blown off my damned hand you idiot!" Getir bellowed.

"Fug it.. Just tell me what I can do and we might just get out of here alive."

"Go.. Into the pilot deck.. Damn, just pull me in there so I can show you." With that, Malauv rushed over to Getir and pulled him over the hard metal floor over to the pilot room.

"What do we do about the servitor flying this damned thing?"

"It's been ordered to keep the ship in the air until ordered otherwise, so let's tell it otherwise."

"Right.. And how exactly do we do that?" asked Malauv who stumbled backwards as Getir shot the servitor in the head.

"The hell you do that for, man?! We're going to crash!"

"I already told you, I know how to fly this thing.. I don't need a damned servitor to do it for me," said Getir as he wrenched the servitor out of its cables and discarded the carcass onto the floor.

Pujiscious leapt into the seat, and started to bring the ship into a sloppy spiral to the forest floor. Malauv was thrown about as the ship made the bumpy descent. He grabbed desperately onto a railing, and pulled himself into a seat.

Into the depths of the forest was where they were headed. Malauv had heard terrible stories about the forest on this planet, and he hadn't planned to visit the very heart of it. It would take all of Tursuhj's skill and endurance to make it out of the woods alive.


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

*Tursuhj Malauv: Part Three: Into the Depths of the Forest*

Malauv's teeth crunched together as the gunship made the hectic landing. Several places on the holding deck ignited into flames during the course of the crash landing, several small explosions rocking the ship. A tree had smashed through the left side of the deck, jutting out of the floor at some odd angle.

Getir crawled out from the half-crushed pilot deck, one of his legs bleeding profusely. He snatched a first aid kit from a locker and began tending to his wounds while Tursuhj searched the ship for any survivors. When he found none, he returned to Pujiscious, who had tended to his wounds.

"Alright, Malauv. It's getting early, so let's start buildin' a shelter that we can sleep in so we are ready for the night. The leopards in this jungle are notorious for attacking when it's dark" said Getir.

"What are you going to do?" inquired Tursuhj.

"I'm gonna try and find a way to get out of this damned mess. I was briefed before I took on this mission; I'm aware you are a semi-potent psyker"

"This is true" said Malauv, wondering how such information had been leaked.

"Use it to build the shelter, for we have better things to do during the day than standing around here"

"Fine.. See you in a few hours," said Malauv, as he began to focus his psychic energies onto the trees, bending and moving them into what started to look like a shelter. He walked around the outside, spreading thorn bushes to keep predators away, leaving a flap of leaves as an entrance.

When Getir returned, he applauded Tursuhj's labors, and after the psyker had rested from his exertion, they had gone off together in search of food. It was daytime now, but all was gloomy in the forest for the thick canopy kept out most of the sunlight. Strange creatures loomed in the darkness, the leopards asleep in the treetops.

They found a pack of wild hogs, and slew them. Malauv put the corpses into a bag and slung it over his shoulder, and followed Getir deeper into the woods.

After many hours, they came across a green-furred leopard that had come to the forest floor. It looked sleepily at them, bared its huge fangs, and laid down right where they had to walk to get out of the clearing.

"No sudden moves. Have your pistol aimed at it. Follow my lead," said Getir, who started to inch to the side where the beast's head was.

It stirred, backing up a little bit from the two men. Then it lowered its head, as if in submission, then it suddenly leapt up into the trees.

"Phew. That was a close one eh Malauv?" said Getir, breathing heavily,"We'd better get a move on, then"

"Yeah.. Let's do that. I don't want that thing sneaking up on us."

"Wouldn't want that, now would we.. Those things are fast as lightning. Keep on your toes."

"You know, Geti--" Malauv was cut off as something very large and green barreled into him. Tursuhj assumed it was a leopard, trying to push the mass off of him, but he realized to his horror it wasn't a leopard at all.

The Ork picked up Malauv by his neck, pushing him into the tree. Pujiscious recovered from his startlement and splattered the Ork's brains all over Tursuhj.

Tursuhj fell to the floor gasping for air and rubbing his neck where the Ork's giant and gnarled hands had squeezed the breath out of him. He jumped back to his feet as two more Orks leaped into the clearing, roaring and shouting at the humans.

"You get the right I'll get the left," bellowed Getir, who charged forward and rolled under the giant's legs, bringing his knife through its spine. He ran to safety as the Ork spasmed and kicked as he lost control of his body.

Tursuhj slid backwards across the forest floor, barely dodging a heavy obsidian cleaver, and shot off one of the Ork's hands. He rolled again, a huge fist pounding into the ground where he was seconds ago. He sighed relief as Pujiscious lunged onto the Orks back and carved through its neck with his combat knife.

"How the fug did Orks get onto this blasted planet?!" exclaimed Getir, pounding his good hand into a tree.

"I dunno, man, but all I know is that we gotta get out of this damn forest before we are eaten alive or worse."

"Well if we keep walking west we will get to the city. Maybe if we get there before people start asking questions about Otun we can take the first damn shuttle off this rock."

"Sounds like a plan, Getir. Let's head west after we get back to camp and eat n sleep. We'll start walking in the morning," said Malauv, trudging through the mud and dirt back towards their shelter.

The meat was chewy and unflavored, but it filled their stomachs and that was what they needed. After they had gulped down as much of the bland meat they could stuff inside themselves, they went inside the shelter.

The beds were mats made out of bark and straw, but they were comfortable enough.

"You think we'll make it out of this alive, Getir?"

"No. I KNOW we will make is out alive. As long as we stay alert and vigilant, we can pull through this."

"I know.. I just want to see my team again. I haven't gone this long without contact with them for as long as I can remember," said Malauv, thinking about Jenesini and his other friends.

"Malauv. You have to forget the past. We need to make a new start on another planet.. You are dead here, now. They won't even find the crashed ship, so they will either assume us all dead, or think that we hijacked the ship and have lookouts for it. Either way, there is nothing left for you on Tchul, the bastard planet that it is," said Getir as he drifted off to sleep.

"G'night, Get," said Malauv, who went off into his nightmares and dreams alongside Pujiscious.

"Get up!" shouted Getir, waking Malauv, who jumped out of his bed las pistol in hand,"What?! What's happening?" he yelled.

"Nothing yah buffoon, I was just getting you up.

"Fug, Get. Don't yell at me next time. I damn well almost shot your face off."

"Yeah yeah.. Whatever. Let's start walking." And so began their journey towards the city to the west. It began raining after two hours of hiking, which made it ever yet more uncomfortable for the two travelers.

As they made their way towards the huge gray walls, Malauv wondered if he would ever see Jenesini again.

I hoped you like Part Three. Part Four shall be out soon.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Not bad man, look forward to more. Plus rep for the effort.


----------

